# I'm done stacking!



## Joesell (Sep 25, 2014)

I've been stacking wood inside totes for the last couple years. I didn't have enough totes, so I needed to get as much into each one as I could. I would stack it tight and get them about 6' high. Stacking was the one thing that slowed the whole operation down. 

I can across the mother load of totes yesterday, so I thought I would try something else. I lined up 3 totes side by side and scooped up bucket fulls with my skidder. After each dump I would shake the tote a little with the bucket. While it's not a tight stack like I'm used to, it looks pretty damn good! Now it takes under 10 min to fill 3 totes. All from the comfort of the seat. I wish I would've done it this way from the beginning.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2014)

Totes are awesome!!! I need about 30 more!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## mainewoods (Sep 25, 2014)

That is what you guys call totes. Where in the love of God do you find those. They are sweet!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2014)

I get em' from the plant I work at, and bulk roundup containers... "Bulk industrial Liquids are transported in them".
The supply is just real slow building is all...
I need a bunch of em'..


----------



## 066blaster (Sep 25, 2014)

Can you fit a face cord in them if stacked?


----------



## mainewoods (Sep 25, 2014)

Them cookie's look delicious, Hedgerow!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2014)

066blaster said:


> Can you fit a face cord in them if stacked?


They're 42" x 48" x48"... So sure, but if ya just toss em' in it's a whole lot faster, with air between them... And like joesell says, you can shake em' and I'll bet they'll hold 1/3 cord loose...



mainewoods said:


> Them cookie's look delicious, Hedgerow!


Look good...
Taste bad...


----------



## mainewoods (Sep 25, 2014)

The plant throws them away? Must be guy's lined up to grab 'em.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> The plant throws them away? Must be guy's lined up to grab 'em.


I'm the plant Manager.... But yes, there is one other fella that wanted a couple too... Not that many firewood hoarders here...


----------



## 066blaster (Sep 25, 2014)

I see some on cl by me for $35 could some hinges be welded on so one side could be opened? It would work good for loading a face cord in my truck for delivery.


----------



## 066blaster (Sep 25, 2014)

Are they steel or aluminum?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2014)

066blaster said:


> Are they steel or aluminum?


Thin tube steel...
Welded? possibly, yes.. I've not taken the welder to them yet though..


----------



## Joesell (Sep 25, 2014)

Galvanized tubing, welded. When I used to stack, I would pile it 6' high. I could get over 1/2 a cord in each one. Even dumping in loose, it's easily over a face cord

I was getting them for about $25 each before. I just found my new hook up and the price can't be beat. FREE, as long as I can come get them asap. I told him, "that's no problem, I'll be right there." He has 60 right now, and more to come.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2014)

You have hit the mother load...!!!


----------



## 066blaster (Sep 25, 2014)

Joesell said:


> Galvanized tubing, welded. When I used to stack, I would pile it 6' high. I could get over 1/2 a cord in each one. Even dumping in loose, it's easily over a face cord
> 
> I was getting them for about $25 each before. I just found my new hook up and the price can't be beat. FREE, as long as I can come get them asap. I told him, "that's no problem, I'll be right there." He has 60 right now, and more to come.


Hey your close to me.. I'll give you $200 for 10


----------



## Joesell (Sep 25, 2014)

I pick up tommorow. I'll let you know how it goes. 

PM me you phone number


----------



## zogger (Sep 26, 2014)

Joesell said:


> Galvanized tubing, welded. When I used to stack, I would pile it 6' high. I could get over 1/2 a cord in each one. Even dumping in loose, it's easily over a face cord
> 
> I was getting them for about $25 each before. I just found my new hook up and the price can't be beat. FREE, as long as I can come get them asap. I told him, "that's no problem, I'll be right there." He has 60 right now, and more to come.



Tote box suckage!!!!!


----------



## Joesell (Sep 26, 2014)

Got my 1st load of 21 today. Turns out they aren't free, but cheap enough that I don't mind buying all of them. Should have them all by the end of next week.


----------



## Joesell (Oct 8, 2014)

Got my second load today. I was able to stack them a little tighter and we got 25 on this load!

Plus an added bonus. They had about 100 heavy duty rolling garbage cans that the city of Milwaukee uses. I scored 3 of them for the house. Let's see if my retarded garbage guy can trash these.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2014)

Joesell said:


> Got my second load today. I was able to stack them a little tighter and we got 25 on this load!
> 
> Plus an added bonus. They had about 100 heavy duty rolling garbage cans that the city of Milwaukee uses. I scored 3 of them for the house. Let's see if my retarded garbage guy can trash these.


----------



## redfin (Oct 8, 2014)

I need to find some of those.


----------



## Joesell (Oct 8, 2014)

Forgot the proof! I know how quick some people are to through the bs card.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Those things are an arm and leg up here. Would love to find me some.


----------



## Joesell (Oct 8, 2014)

NSMaple1 said:


> Those things are an arm and leg up here. Would love to find me some.



If you want to make the trip down, I have a few extras.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 8, 2014)

Joesell said:


> Let's see if my retarded garbage guy can trash these.


Is this him?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 8, 2014)

Federal crime for ripping that mailbox outta the ground


----------



## Joesell (Oct 8, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> Is this him?




That might actually be him!


----------



## esshup (Jan 2, 2015)

A client of mine has about 40-50 cords of logs that need to be cut and split. Right now they are in 12'-14' lengths and stacked outside, up off the ground. I showed him this thread and he is seriously thinking of getting the tote cages. He found a place that had them and will deliver them.

FWIW, the log piles are (on average, if "squared" off), 6' high x 13' wide x 24' long (3 of them), another pile 2'x10'x15' and 3 logs that are on average 20" dia and 19' long. Plus I have to cut down 3 Oaks that are 18"-24" DBH that are standing dead. I approached him about selling the logs to a mill, but he sees more value in them to him as firewood.

Now my question is this:
Since he's going to be storing the wood in a lean-to with a concrete floor, I'm assuming that they could be stacked at least 2 high, full of wood. (moved with a FEL w/forks or a pallet jack ). Can the cages be modified a bit - maybe cutting out part of one side to allow getting the wood out from the front vs. the top? IIRC the pieces will be 16" long. If they are not piled high so they could be stacked two high, (maybe the top one piled high) how many do you guys think he needs?


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jan 2, 2015)

150?


----------



## firebrick43 (Jan 2, 2015)

They are not that heavy, in fact pretty light. If carefully stacked on top of each other yes but I would not cut 
a side out and hope to stack them. In fact I imagine they won't hold up if you cut a side out and don't stack them


----------



## Joesell (Jan 2, 2015)

firebrick43 said:


> They are not that heavy, in fact pretty light. If carefully stacked on top of each other yes but I would not cut
> a side out and hope to stack them. In fact I imagine they won't hold up if you cut a side out and don't stack them



I completely agree with this.


----------



## newyorker (Jan 2, 2015)

We stack them three high when they have 265 gallons of round up in them


----------



## benp (Jan 2, 2015)

Those totes with the plastic containers still in them are actually VERY handy also. It's always good to keep a couple around.

Used oil, bluelight special diesel fuel, you know...stuff.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 2, 2015)

benp said:


> bluelight special diesel fuel


Huh? Kmart sells diesel now?! Low S or off road?


----------



## esshup (Jan 2, 2015)

I wasn't thinking of cutting out a whole side, just a slot in one side large enough to get wood out, and make sure to keep the top one or two "rails" intact to hold the top together. and at least one "rail" on the bottom to keep that together as well.

We'll see how it goes, he had the guy stop by today to see what it'd cost to get the logs cut up, split and thrown in the totes. I guess he'll make a decision after he hears the price of the labor if he gets the totes or not. If he doesn't, I don't know how he'll store the wood...


----------



## benp (Jan 2, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> Huh? Kmart sells diesel now?! Low S or off road?



Cheap.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 3, 2015)

esshup said:


> I wasn't thinking of cutting out a whole side, just a slot in one side large enough to get wood out, and make sure to keep the top one or two "rails" intact to hold the top together. and at least one "rail" on the bottom to keep that together as well.
> 
> We'll see how it goes, he had the guy stop by today to see what it'd cost to get the logs cut up, split and thrown in the totes. I guess he'll make a decision after he hears the price of the labor if he gets the totes or not. If he doesn't, I don't know how he'll store the wood...


Sure sounds like a funny guy. Doesn't know how to store firewood. How about the traditional way of simply splitting and stacking....

Personally I would cut anything on those totes. Their stability would be seriously compromised.

7


----------



## jdogg (Jan 4, 2015)

I used to see these totes at a chemical plant I worked at they had a plastic tub inside that held 250 gallons (I think) sometimes the plastic tank breaks and thats how you get some with just the bars. To be really effective you would need a outdoor hilo that will rotate the forks 180 degrees to dump. Used to jump in a empty one with a paint sprayer and have a hilo move me around the building to paint or pressure wash the exterior fast and easy no ladders needed. PS I chained or banded the cage to the hilo mast so it couldn't fall off. I think the cages footprint was 48" long by 40" wide by 48" high. (Standard pallet size)


----------



## XSKIER (Jan 4, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Sure sounds like a funny guy. Doesn't know how to store firewood. How about the traditional way of simply splitting and stacking....
> 
> Personally I would cut anything on those totes. Their stability would be seriously compromised.
> 
> 7


Yep.



If a t post in soft ground can hold up a rick, then why can't a little stamped tubing?


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 4, 2015)

XSKIER said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> If a t post in soft ground can hold up a rick, then why can't a little stamped tubing?


Do you stack them with a cut opening 2-3 high? That was what I was refering to. 

7


----------



## olyman (Jan 4, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Sure sounds like a funny guy. Doesn't know how to store firewood. How about the traditional way of simply splitting and stacking....
> 
> Personally I would cut anything on those totes. Their stability would be seriously compromised.
> 
> 7


  yup. thinking of cutting any side bars, seriously puts the integrity of that tote in question...........


----------



## XSKIER (Jan 4, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Do you stack them with a cut opening 2-3 high? That was what I was refering to.
> 
> 7


I don't think my lawn mower could lift a loaded one that high. I don't use them to store the wood either. I haul out rounds with one, split into another one, then stack in my lean-to from that one. I haul my wood in the house with wheel barrow


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 4, 2015)

XSKIER said:


> I don't think my lawn mower could lift a loaded one that high. I don't use them to store the wood either. I haul out rounds with one, split into another one, then stack in my lean-to from that one. I haul my wood in the house with wheel barrow


Yeah we can see that your "lawnmower's" front tires definately don't like the extra weight... 

Well the question was as far as I understood, if it is possible to stack them with a cut open front. That is something I wouldn't dare do even with a much larger tractor than yours. 

7


----------



## cantoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Cheapest I have found metal totes around here is $85 each, some go as high as $200 if they have had edible (no chemicals)in them.
I have $35 each invested in these. Could be made cheaper but I wanted to make sure they would last abit. Some are made from hardwood skids and some have spruce2x4 skids under them. The bottom 2x4 is just tacked on so when it rots I can replace it easily. I plan to stack them on other skids or in the barn on concrete so they should last awhile. Skids are 30" deep and 48x48.


----------



## zogger (Jan 4, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Yeah we can see that your "lawnmower's" front tires definately don't like the extra weight...
> 
> Well the question was as far as I understood, if it is possible to stack them with a cut open front. That is something I wouldn't dare do even with a much larger tractor than yours.
> 
> 7



You could turn them over sideways and add another pallet on one side that is down, just bolt it on. Then you have an open front for loading and unloading that is still strong.


----------



## Joesell (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't understand why you need to cut a hole in the tote. I think everyone is looking at this to closely. The awesome part about having totes is handling the wood less. 

I'm sure my process isn't perfect, but it's getting better. 

I grab 8 totes. 4 wide, 2 deep. 
Get the grapple bucket and dump the wood in, filling the totes about 3/4 of the way.

Jump out and rearrange the wood in totes to fill in the gaps. This takes about 10 min. 

Jump back in the skidloader and top off the totes. 

Drop the grapple, and grab the forks.

Move the totes to the drying area.

When I need wood, I move a couple totes over to the wood burner. 

When I get near the bottom of the tote, I tip the tote on its side. No need to climb in. No need to cut a hole in the tote.

Overall, I feel like I've drastically reduced the amount of times I have to handle the wood.


----------



## esshup (Jan 5, 2015)

He's going to have 1 wood stove in the apartment that is above the pole barn and one downstairs. I might sacrifice one tote to see how stable it is.


XSKIER said:


> Yep.


 
Using the tote pictured as an example, I'd cut just the middle 3 horizontal bars out of just just the center section, leaving a "window" so to speak to get the wood out. All the uprights would stay, the top horizontal bar and the bottom 2 horizontal bars would stay.


----------



## firebrick43 (Jan 5, 2015)

I think reaching thru that hole would be worse than reaching over the top and then knocking on its side when getting close to empty. 

Also your still cutting a significant number of vertical supports so stacking would be out. I don't think you realize how thin the suckers are. The are made out of emt type tubing. They are a very well engineered design to minimize material. Sort of like a beer can. You can stand on an empty one but tap it with a number two pencil and they collapse. 

The totes only weight 128 lbs with a plastic tank so under a 100 without a tank.


----------



## motoman3b (Jan 5, 2015)

We only have one tote like this but we cut a few bars out of the front about half way down just fill them right as we split the logs stacking isn't bad at all just now got a tractor big enough to move enough wood to make it worth while to stack them on a pallet, working on finding somemore totes but also have just been doing the stack on a pallet and shrink wrap thing which I've heard some guys say acts like a greenhouse effect and drys the wood faster??? Will see first time trying that but anyway to make it less handling I'm up for so keep the good ideas coming guys!


----------



## zogger (Jan 5, 2015)

motoman3b said:


> We only have one tote like this but we cut a few bars out of the front about half way down just fill them right as we split the logs stacking isn't bad at all just now got a tractor big enough to move enough wood to make it worth while to stack them on a pallet, working on finding somemore totes but also have just been doing the stack on a pallet and shrink wrap thing which I've heard some guys say acts like a greenhouse effect and drys the wood faster??? Will see first time trying that but anyway to make it less handling I'm up for so keep the good ideas coming guys!



hmm, never tried that, but I don't think a full shrinkwrap around the pallet stack will allow it to dry at all. Needs some way for air to get in and moisture out.

Cheap plastic strapping to hold the wood in place might work, and still allow a lot of air flow.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 6, 2015)

Cheapest I have found these totes is $70 on CL. I don't want to drive to Ohio from Iowa for pallets for $25 each. What do the industrial companies do with the empties. Is there a totes return fee? I see them all the time at plants I work at. But I am just a contractor. But then I keep thinking about the firewood bags on pallets. But they degrade from UV light. Been using farm fence on pallet with some success at less than $20 each.


----------



## motoman3b (Jan 6, 2015)

Zogger I've kinda thought the same thing but have heard others say it gets plenty of air flow from the exposed top and bottom, at any rate I did come across some netting at a reasonable price so I went ahead and ordered some I'll keep you guys updated on how it works out

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-20-1000-K...214?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cdbe6c2e


----------



## zogger (Jan 6, 2015)

motoman3b said:


> Zogger I've kinda thought the same thing but have heard others say it gets plenty of air flow from the exposed top and bottom, at any rate I did come across some netting at a reasonable price so I went ahead and ordered some I'll keep you guys updated on how it works out
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-20-1000-K...214?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cdbe6c2e



Oh, I thought you were going to shrinkwrap the whole thing, including the top, to keep it firmly attached to the pallet.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 6, 2015)

Why not the dino bags?





http://www.dinobags.com/products/firewood-bags


----------



## motoman3b (Jan 6, 2015)

Dinobags look like a good idea but the cost is there with those if I remember right about $10 a piece so right now pallets are free and the cost of wrapping is minimal, I'd really like to have enough totes like the original poster is getting those seem like the best log term option but I'm anxious to see how well the netting works compared to regular stretch wrap as I really only need it to keep the stack from crumbling if the tractor gets somewhat outta balance while transporting and sometimes the splits don't stack nice and pretty like I'd like!


----------



## TIMberbear (Jan 6, 2015)

This is how I bring my wood to the heater
I have the whole front cut out almost to the corners. I havent stacked them filled because it makes no sense to me to do it.

This is my heater shed.
The one closest to the heater is over 6ft high with 2 rows of 16in red and white oak.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 6, 2015)

I like the tote baskets but still looking for a cheap supplier. I see them use as trash cans in south west Arkansas. 

tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 6, 2015)

I was pulling out of a snow plowing job today and a guy went past with a f250 plow and tailgate salter. He had one of these totes with plastic insert still in it with the top cut off. I'm assuming they put bulk salt in it and shovel into the salter. Anyway I'm following him for a couple miles. We get to a stop light and the passenger door opens. A guy gets out then I see a guy jump out of the tote and they switch places. It was about 2 degrees at the time. I hope their getting paid good.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 6, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> I like the tote baskets but still looking for a cheap supplier. I see them use as trash cans in south west Arkansas.
> 
> tappa talk samsung note 2


ouch


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 6, 2015)

Joesell said:


> I don't understand why you need to cut a hole in the tote. I think everyone is looking at this to closely. The awesome part about having totes is handling the wood less.
> 
> I'm sure my process isn't perfect, but it's getting better.
> 
> ...


Hey I never thought of that.. just dump it on its side when nearly empty so you don't have to reach in. Joesell, I am still interested if you have some extras. I broke my finger and didn't cut much wood in fall. I will buy some from you in spring if you have extra ones.


----------



## Poston5 (Jan 6, 2015)

Don't cut them. I just reach over the top and then when the wood gets low just flip them on their sides. These things are very lightweight, when they are empty I can load them on the gooseneck by myself. These are very convenient


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 6, 2015)

*`


Poston5 said:


> Don't cut them. I just reach over the top and then when the wood gets low just flip them on their sides. These things are very lightweight, when they are empty I can load them on the gooseneck by myself.



Hedgerow loads them FULL onto his gooseneck.......


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 6, 2015)

Gooseneck? We don't need no stinking gooseneck. Put your backs into, you marsh mellows.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 6, 2015)

motoman3b said:


> Dinobags look like a good idea but the cost is there


Cheap if wanting to order 1000 at a time. Certainly not there yet but gimme another two seasons and it'll be on like Taiwan.


----------



## Poston5 (Mar 8, 2015)

I got 18 of my 21 totes filled and down by the boiler today. I wish I had a better idea of how much they hold. Next year will be the first year using a bunch of them.


----------



## farmerboybill (Mar 8, 2015)

Intermediate Bulk Containers. IBCs for short. I used to work for a agronomy business. The valves would go bad, or the pallet underneath would get damaged. We cut up hundreds of these a year. We also tossed the super sacks that seed came in,too. I remember emptying an entire semi load of empty seed bags into the dumpster. 

Your best bet for finding them is to go to a spray service or co-op in your area. Chance are they've got dozens of IBCs with bad valves out back Be careful, though. Some of the stuff hauled in them is pretty nasty...


----------



## bigblue12v (Mar 8, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> Is this him?



I'm still roflmao!


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 28, 2015)

Finally got some


----------



## shokidq (Jul 11, 2015)

Bags are easy filled and not that expensive £3 for solid side or £6 for mosquito mesh thats what $5 and $8 roughly.


----------



## tla100 (Jul 11, 2015)

shokidq said:


> Bags are easy filled and not that expensive £3 for solid side or £6 for mosquito mesh thats what $5 and $8 roughly.



Nice looking wood! Is there a "box" or crate the bags go into while filling? How many bags you need to get to that price? 

I could easily move them around with skidloader and forks. Would be about a couple weeks or wood in each


----------



## shokidq (Jul 11, 2015)

we use iron men I think they are called, frames shown in this picture, just a bungee cord on each end through a handle and it hangs suspended while you fill them useful if you stick the legs into either side of a pallet stops them falling over we buy bales of 1,000 bags at a time each company has different min order numbers and you can also go to likes of ebay for 10 and 15 at a time.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 11, 2015)

It's done a reasonably similar way here too.

Are you delivering with a truck crane? Handy to get over fences, etc. 
Ever get the bags back from customers and re-use?
If cutting your own holes in the bags, ever thought about using a clicker press? Doing it manually is one of the worst pain in the proverbial about these bags in my opinion. 
Are you cutting drain holes in the bottom?
Are you having the bags printed with your company details and if so, is this in that advised price?
Do you know where the FIBC's are made?


----------



## shokidq (Jul 12, 2015)

We use a merc sprinter 4x4 with a palfinger crane the unbranded cubic meter bags were delivered Friday into a basement in Edinburgh. 
We get probably 75% of bags back, we used a blowtorch but we stopped doing that style of bag and switched exclusively to the vented bags now, better air circulation and doesn't retain water if the rain gets through the tarps. we didn't have holes in the bottom we were worried about integrity when you lifted them. we are not having the new ones printed but we might in the future once we get through the stock we have. the company we use imports from India they might also use China.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you. I too feel the mesh bags are the go. Not quite ready to buy 1000 to reach the minimum order quantities from China but am not too far away from that. One more season maybe. Then the price is about $5 each, or was last time I asked them to quote.


----------



## shokidq (Jul 12, 2015)

our supplier brings them in but then we can select quantity needed and we usually take 250 a quarter over the year we use 3 sizes 1m3 0.73m3 and 0.25m3 have been looking at some from austria I think they are based look to be a nice size for shipping on pallets.


----------



## Buck#1 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Buck#1 (Jul 16, 2015)

This is my new totes have two of them


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 21, 2015)

Just made arrangements to pickup 68 more IBC totes. Yippee!

I already have the wood split to fill them. [emoji3]


----------



## tla100 (Aug 22, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Just made arrangements to pickup 68 more IBC totes. Yippee!
> 
> I already have the wood split to fill them. [emoji3]



Dang!!! That is a lot of wood!!!! 

I had a line a few but they backed out right before I was gonna get em. What you paying per, out of curiosity?


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 22, 2015)

tla100 said:


> Dang!!! That is a lot of wood!!!!
> 
> I had a line a few but they backed out right before I was gonna get em. What you paying per, out of curiosity?


First load $15 each. But had to go down a B service road through the wood and into a clearing to get them. One still has about a gallon of roundup.


----------



## tla100 (Aug 23, 2015)

Dang, nice load. Not a bad price. Like the trailer too....


----------



## esshup (Aug 24, 2015)

I showed this to a client and he searched around and found a place that is selling them. He's a good bargainer, and he worked on them. They delivered 60 via semi truck earlier this year without the plastic inner containers and the top bars were removed and placed in one tote. Knowing him, I wouldn't be surprised if he got the delivered price down to $15/cage or a bit less. They came in an enclosed semi, stacked 2 high and 2 wide. The driver had a pallet jack and moved them to the back of the truck for unloading and I used the tractor to unload them and put them near where he's splitting.

He has 45 of them filled already and is thinking seriously about ordering another 60. He has a tractor with forks to move them around. The wood is cut 16" long, and he figured that if the wood is just thrown into the cage, it takes 4+ cages to = a cord. (we split/stacked a cord, then he and his son threw it into the cages). If the wood is stacked in the cages, it's approx. 3 cages per cord.

Right now the full ones are stacked 2 high, and are tarped on top. The plan is to put them inside his lean-to once it's completed. I figured he's got approx. 50 cords of log length wood to cut and split.


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 24, 2015)

I priced delivery on ebay for FTL (full truck load 60 totes cages only) and it was $1600 to ship from Cleveland Ohio. Sell said for FTL they would go down to $20 each.


----------

